# Battery Grip/ Vertical Shutter Release for Nikon D3000 (Product Help)



## 7/24 (Mar 19, 2010)

Trying to find a battery grip/ vertical shutter release for my Nikon D3000.

Ordered this one: 


Battery Grip 4 Nikon D40x D40 D60 D5000 D3000+2 EN-EL9A - eBay (item 280475663550 end time Apr-07-10 15:29:05 PDT)

However, when the unit arrived, it will not fire vertically and horizontally without making a switch on the unit AND in the menu within the camera.

The seller says, " Nikon didn't ever want to sell a grip for these cameras, there is NO way for the grip to trigger the shutter by communicate with camera directly. So you will not able to find any grip on the market can do what you need".

Is this true? I will be disappointed if this is so. Any light on the subject is appreciated.


----------



## mrpink (Mar 19, 2010)

7/24 said:


> Trying to find a battery grip/ vertical shutter release for my Nikon D3000.
> 
> Ordered this one:
> 
> ...



100% true.  The after market grip manufactures are forced to use the IR remote function in order to get the vertical trigger to work- this means you need to put the camera in remote mode every time you want to use it.





p!nK


----------



## 7/24 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! So there's no grip/ release for my model of camera?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 19, 2010)

No, D40/D60 is the same way. D5000 has a plug-in on the side of it to be triggered by a cable but I guess the D3000 doesn't.


----------



## 7/24 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have seen the ones with the cable included. Will the cable talk to the camera via the USB connector or where?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it goes in the shutter release/gps port on the D5000.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, it goes in the GPS port of the D5000. I'm surprised the D3000 isn't the same way with just a wire going from the grip to the camera.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 20, 2010)

Nikon didn't intend to offer a grip for the D40/60/3000/5000 line of cameras.  So they did not include a direct connection for a grip (left out due to added production expense).  With the D5000 the companies made a work around by using the wired connector port.  With the D40/60/3000 their work around was to use the IR wireless sensor since they do not have the wired port to use.

Obviously the higher bodies in the product line do have the grip option with Nikon having their own for each model.


----------

